# Second Fatty, Pizza Style!



## squatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Threw this together last min. to fill up some otherwise-would-be wasted rack space while I attempt to smoke my first Pork Butt... and I am glad I did!

Simple list of ingredients used for Pizza Fatty:Thick Cut Applewood Smoked Bacon, Italian Sausage, Pepperoni, Pizza Sauce, Oregano, home-made Dry Rub (slightly modified version of "Jeff's Rub"), and a bunch of Cheese (I used sliced Chipotle White Cheddar and grated Monterey Jack)
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4785_zpse8fa98e2.jpg.html

Sweet Italian Sausage rolled out in a 1g Ziploc and refrigerated overnight, bag cut away to begin filling.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4788_zpsbf3cf16e.jpg.html

Sauced and dusted with Oregano.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4789_zps14d32af1.jpg.html

Add Pepperoni, sliced Cheese, more Sauce, and another dusting of Oregano
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4795_zps41656cda.jpg.html

And some more Cheese
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4796_zps13e01673.jpg.html

All rolled up (it helps to have a extra pair of hands if available!)
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4798_zps3040f4e2.jpg.html


Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and put back in refrigerator at least 30min. or until ready to smoke... Dry rub the exterior just before smoking for additional flavor. Cook to a minimum IT of 165* (I went 170* with this one and it was not overdone)
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4801_zpsf90d45b1.jpg.html
 

(3+ hours pass by) ...Well, the good news is I am no longer in a big hurry to finish the Pork Butt... because the Pizza Fatty just recently came up to the IT of 170 so I pulled it, let it rest for about 20min, and then proceeded to eat half of it for myself!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Oh man, this thing is GOOOOD!!

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4820_zps5db1f912.jpg.html

Remove from smoker, rest a few, slice, and ENJOY!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4833_zpsfdcc97ca.jpg.html

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4842_zps66d91a98.jpg.html

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4844_zps36899473.jpg.html

http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4850_zpsb977678d.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice, looks great.


----------



## mlehocky (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow that looks good......just finished eating, and now I'm almost starving again that looks so good!


----------

